

The #1 Secret to Coasting Through College - vlad
http://johnplaceonline.com/study-smarter/the-1-secret-to-coasting-through-college/

======
centipede
"As a final note, coasting may not be the best choice in overly demanding
classes or those where grading is based on objective measures, such as
multiple-choice or mathematics."

I study math. Our grades are not very objective. But maybe that's because we
only have oral examination and we do not have to do much arithmetic.

------
jgamman
step 1: decide on the minimum grade you want for each class step 2: work
harder for an A than a B and likewise for a C step 3: do the work rinse and
repeat. oh BTW, as someone that had to grade uni students, having someone
harass you for every single point on an assignment that was only going to
generate 1% of your final mark does not endear you.

